# Trouble raising humidity



## Blive716 (Oct 16, 2022)

Hello. I have this 12x12x12 with live plants, springtails and candy crush isopods. Everything's pretty damp, but with the current light I have (45w spot or 25w all I had on hand) I can get it to about 75, but my humidity is only 40%. If I get a terrarium heat pad will that help? What are some other options? I'm trying not to scorch it.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Oct 16, 2022)

Is that all screen on top? The tarantula guys have a rule of thumb. If you're shooting for 40% humidity, make 40% of your cover airtight. Cover 40% of the screen with plastic sheet, a pane of glass, etc.


----------



## Blive716 (Oct 16, 2022)

I'm looking for about 70-80%. I'll try and find some glass to fit. The top is split in 2, so maybe I can cover 1 area. Thanks


----------



## Ckowsky (Oct 16, 2022)

Is your ground layer substrate alone or substrate on top of something like hydroballs or LECA? A hydroball/LECA layer would allow for a water reservoir underneath the substrate, providing increased humidity. I would assume the effect would be increased even more with a terrarium heat pad placed underneath, but it honestly shouldn't be a requirement in my experience. 

Coming from the frog world, but we use glass tops with smaller slits of screening on top, for ventilation, to keep humidity in.

HomeDepot has some cheap pre-cut glass options, for example I just picked up several of their 8x10 cuts for my 12x12 tanks


----------



## Blive716 (Oct 16, 2022)

Ckowsky said:


> Is your ground layer substrate alone or substrate on top of something like hydroballs or LECA? A hydroball/LECA layer would allow for a water reservoir underneath the substrate, providing increased humidity. I would assume the effect would be increased even more with a terrarium heat pad placed underneath, but it honestly shouldn't be a requirement in my experience.
> 
> Coming from the frog world, but we use glass tops with smaller slits of screening on top, for ventilation, to keep humidity in.
> 
> HomeDepot has some cheap pre-cut glass options, for example I just picked up several of their 8x10 cuts for my 12x12 tanks


It's lava rocks with a cloth barrier and then soil. I'll see what home depot has. It has small tabs at the top around the edges, so maybe something to fit in the recessed area. I'll look into LECA. Thx!!


----------



## Ckowsky (Oct 16, 2022)

Blive716 said:


> It's lava rocks with a cloth barrier and then soil. I'll see what home depot has. It has small tabs at the top around the edges, so maybe something to fit in the recessed area. I'll look into LECA. Thx!!



Would def check out LECA/hydroballs if you can; forgot to mention that the material sort-of "wicks" water back up into the soil to help with humidity.

Also, wasn't thinking. The 8x10 will not fit the standard exo-terra lid, without cutting it; which is another annoying process imo.

Two lid ideas for ya, pre-cut panels and new tops:
1. NEHERP is an awesome herpetoculture site with pre-cut glass for the 12x12 tops. They also carry the drainage layer material as well as curly branches, which are awesome for mantids. Pangea has acrylic lid inserts.

https://www.neherpetoculture.com/vivariumenclosureacc
https://www.pangeareptile.com/products/pangea-acrylic-screen-insert
2. You could pick up a replacement exo-terra top that's made for higher-humidity inhabitants, and then go the home-depot precut route. Or find another custom-lid on etsy.
Examples:

https://frogsnfrags.square.site/product/12x12-vivarium-top/11?cp=true&sa=true&sbp=false&q=false
https://www.etsy.com/listing/966590...f=sr_gallery-1-1&sts=1&organic_search_click=1
Again, probably overboard and no need to spend extra $$ where not wanted/needed; cheaper options are plentiful like cling wrap (but I don't condone this w/ a light source sitting right on top)


----------

